# New member here



## Dazcaz74 (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi peeps, new to the forum and looking for advice.
I’ve just picked up a mk1 TT 180 for literally nothing. It’s got 163k on the clock with a FSH ARY engine. 
it’s going to be my project for the foreseeable future.
I’m torn between giving it a KO4 upgrade or KO3 hybrid. 
what’s the thoughts of the guys in the know on here.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
I will move your post to the MK1 section you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dazcaz74 (Jan 2, 2022)

Appreciate that Hoggy. Many thanks. Looking forward to the info I can get to take this project forwards


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Dazcaz74 (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you. Looking forward to any advice with my project. None so far lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Djog567 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi there - I've had my 180 for almost exactly a year and am looking at similar things.

I think my first thing I would say, is get to know your car first. If yours' is anything like mine there will be a ton of jobs to do to get it into decent shape. Ive completely overhauled the control arms, wishbones, business, suspension. I replaced cooling hoses pcv system. I also did the brakes and got rid of the terrible cat-back that boomed horrendously at 3000 rpm and installed a QS exhaust I got from a breaker. There's two points to this: firstly doing all that stuff lets you get to know your car. Secondly, you wouldn't want to slap a bigger turbo if you have leaky hoses or rubbish brakes.

My next steps are a TIP then a down pipe before thinking about turbo options.

My thoughts on turbos at the moment is that a K04 would be a nuisance internees of replumbing the charge pipe. Ihave been looking at either a full hybrid from Turbo rebuildshttps://www.turborebuild.co.uk/webshop/prod_5480495-K03S-K04-280BHP-Hybrid-Turbocharger-53039700052-53039700053-VW-Golf-18-20V-Turbo-K03052-K03053.html or a CHRA upgrade to the existing unithttps://www.turborebuild.co.uk/webshop/prod_5492995-Uprated-Hybrid-Turbocharger-Billet-Turbo-CHRA-Cartridge-KKK-K03S-53039700052-53039700053-53039700058-Core-18T-20V-VW-150180BHP.html

New turbo would give the possibility of 280 the CHRA option would be 250 but be cheaper.

Just my 10 cents worth after a year of ownership and mulling upgrades.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  Please be sure to register so we know which TT you have when replying to your posts.








Open Letter for New Members - Setting up Your Profile...


Welcome to the new TT Forum co uk - As some of you may know, the original Forum look and function changed in September '21 when VerticalScope Inc. took ownership of the Forum. Although the look has changed, the support and dedication of our Staff and members remains the same. In order to help...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

